# How hard to reserve? Does WM deposit summer weeks? Where?



## Lisa P (Mar 23, 2018)

We live in the eastern U.S. and we love our resale Wyndham points, especially for short stays.  We occasionally exchange via RCI Weeks.  We do plan ~9-15 months ahead.  Because we'd like to visit a number of western U.S. locations in the next 5-10 years, we're trying to decide whether it makes $ense for us to buy some resale WorldMark credits... or maybe a Florida coastal week that we'd enjoy some years, which trades via II... or just make rental plans, like timeshare owner weeks, condos or suite hotels.

The WM resorts that interest us are:

*Canmore-Banff*
*Discovery Bay*
*Estes Park*
*South Shore*
*Victoria*
*West Yellowstone*
Our questions:

How hard is it for *owners to reserve prime weeks* (between Memorial Day and Labor Day) at these resorts?
What about several, midweek *short stays* to string together a longer trip with a few hotel weekend nights to fill in?
Does WM ever *deposit* these prime resort weeks into *RCI*?
What about into *II*?
Thanks for your insights.


----------



## IsaiahB (Mar 23, 2018)

1. In order of difficulty:
Estes Park, South Shore, Canmore-Banff, Discovery Bay, Victoria, West Yellowstone.
The larger and better location units will be snapped up at Discovery Bay, Victoria and West Yellowstone almost immediately; but you shouldn't have an issue with booking at 13 months or wait-listing. Keep in mind South Shore is available through Club Wyndham as well. 

2. Shouldn't be too hard, careful planning at 13 months and waitlisting will make it happen. 
3. No. The majority of those resorts won't deposit past mid-april for RCI.
4. Slim pickings on II for WM units the past year, let alone prime weeks.


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 23, 2018)

What size do you need? For many of those resorts (Canmore, and yellowstone for sure) larger units will be much harder to get. 

They could all be had (except possibly big units at yellowstone) if you book right at 13 months. At 13 months in red season, you have to book a 1 week stay. You can also split it into pieces, but you need to book a continuous week to do that. For example, you could do 4 days in Canmore and then 3 in Victoria, but you'd probably want to fly, because you couldn't have a break in the reservation to do it this way. 

I have never seen a prime summer week at any of those resorts in RCI or II. If you want them, you'll probably need to either buy Worldmark or rent from a WM owner.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 24, 2018)

Discovery Bay is usually 13 months out for August. The squid swarm the dock in August and many people go there to catch squid. I'm not a big fan of eating squid but it is really fun to take the grandkids and let them catch squid. It is too easy. I take my boat and go crabbing. It is nice to have a boat launch and dock available at Discovery Bay. 

Victoria books up pretty quick in summer months. Actually, all of the resorts in the op book up pretty quick for summer. 

Bill


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 24, 2018)

Isaiah, bizaro, Bill... thank you all very much.  This is most helpful information.  We would need 1BR units and would be hoping for good weather for hiking, biking and boating.  That tends to mean prime time.  I know Wyndham doesn't deposit the most prime weeks at the most popular resorts either, so I had suspected the same was true of WorldMark.  It's good to know that it's likely possible for owners to reserve these though, with some effort, planning, and use of the waitlist.  Thanks again!


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 25, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> What size do you need? For many of those resorts (Canmore, and yellowstone for sure) larger units will be much harder to get.
> 
> They could all be had (except possibly big units at yellowstone) if you book right at 13 months. At 13 months in red season, you have to book a 1 week stay. You can also split it into pieces, but you need to book a continuous week to do that. For example, you could do 4 days in Canmore and then 3 in Victoria, but you'd probably want to fly, because you couldn't have a break in the reservation to do it this way.
> 
> I have never seen a prime summer week at any of those resorts in RCI or II. If you want them, you'll probably need to either buy Worldmark or rent from a WM owner.



To do a split Reservation during Red Season the start of each segment has to be in the 13 month window. So you can wait until of the first day of the 2nd segment is within the 13 month window and hope the 1st segment is still available. Or you can Book the 1st segment for 7 days at the 13 month window. Then when the 1st day of the second segment is at the 13 month window you call and Book 3 days and drop off 3 days from the beginning of 1st segment making a continuous 7 day Reservation in compliance with the Rules as they are currently interpreted.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 25, 2018)

WM has the same deposit pattern as Wyn; about 7-8 months prior to use. In both systems, that gives owners plenty of time to get internal reservations at high-demand resorts/times. That usually means those resorts/times do not get deposited, because there is nothing left by the time the deposit happens.


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 25, 2018)

geist and Brian, thanks, that all makes sense.  Is the 7-night rule "exactly 7 nights" or "at least 7 nights"?  Ex., would it be possible to book a 10 night stay or 14 nights?  Are there transaction fees, as with Wyndham, for each of the multiple call-ins needed to arrange split resort, grouped reservations?  If so, how many are free per year?


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 25, 2018)

1 bedrooms will make that much easier. For Canmore especially, there are many more one bedrooms than two bedrooms, and if you book at 13 months it shouldn't be a problem. Victoria only has 2 and 3 bedroom units.

The rule is at least 7 nights, so a 10 night stay is fine for red season at 13 months. (Or any combination that exceeds 7 nights booked in accordance with the restrictions mentioned).

Worldmark doesn't have transaction fees, which is nice. There are housekeeping charges, which you get one free per 10k credits owned.


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 26, 2018)

Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 28, 2018)

For your purposes, renting from a WorldMark owner would likely be the better course of action, unless you are regularly heading West. WM does not have an extensive presence on the East Coast, and most of that is in Florida. They do have Shawnee Village in the Poconos, but that is a tired resort that you can book in Club Wyndham anyway. They also just opened up availability in Myrtle Beach, but that resort is not close to the beach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CO skier (Mar 28, 2018)

bnoble said:


> WM has the same deposit pattern as Wyn; about 7-8 months prior to use. In both systems, that gives owners plenty of time to get internal reservations at high-demand resorts/times. That usually means those resorts/times do not get deposited, because there is nothing left by the time the deposit happens.


WorldMark deposits into Interval International at High demand resorts, including Hawaii, have been seen up to 17 months in advance -- 5 months before WorldMark members can reserve them.

The high trading power of WorldMark in II has to come from somewhere.  WorldMark would not have much trading power in II if exchanges were limited to whatever is leftover at 7-8 months.


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 29, 2018)

Not doubting you at all, but do you happen to have a source/link? Maybe something on wmowners.com?  I looked but couldn't find anything, and that might affect my OGS plans for the future, as there are some WM resorts that are quite a bit cheaper for me as trades with other TS than they are internally...

I'd like to plot some strategy


----------



## CO skier (Mar 29, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> ... do you happen to have a source/link? Maybe something on wmowners.com?


Some examples from a few years ago.  I do not know if these kinds of bulk deposits still take place, but they did and like I wrote, the superior trading power of WorldMark must have some kind of basis.  Early deposits of premium weeks at prime resorts probably factors in.

https://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=41105

https://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=41102

https://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=41094

https://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=41096

https://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=43868

https://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=41726


----------



## bnoble (Mar 29, 2018)

CO skier said:


> WorldMark deposits into Interval International


I should clarify: I was talking only about RCI, where the deposit pattern is very clear. I can't speak to II. But, in RCI, WM pulls like any other mini-system; you can see anything anywhere for a flat rate by area.


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 2, 2018)

Thank you for these insights.


----------

